# An't Cutting No Ice



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Lord taking care of His child. Cool rainy day, thinking of some people up North cutting holes in ice just to get some fish. Not me Blessed with a river that stays open year round.

Got some worms went down Limit of Goggle Eye. Could have sorted through but they was ok, throwed one back.







big rockpile


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Are those rock bass?

My parents used to have a little bay where they had a dock. In the spring the rock bass would move into the bay to spawn. Some were over a pound.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

fishhead said:


> Are those rock bass?
> 
> My parents used to have a little bay where they had a dock. In the spring the rock bass would move into the bay to spawn. Some were over a pound.


 Yes we call them Goggle Eye here.

I was fishing where a Big spring comes into the river. They was biting fast as the line hit the water. 

We catch them, Suckers, Smallmouth Bass and Trout in that hole.

big rockpile


----------



## Snowfan (Nov 6, 2011)

What's wrong with ice fishing. One of lifes little pleasures. I am a bit of a coward, though. I don't go walking on the ice until some folks are driving their trucks on it. Lakes are building ice' now. At 14:00 it was 33Â°. At 17:00 it was 15Â°. Overnight for the next few nights will be air temps of -10Â° to -15Â°. Wind chills of -30Â° to -40Â°. Rockpile, you want me to auger a hole in the ice for you?


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Snowfan said:


> What's wrong with ice fishing. One of lifes little pleasures. I am a bit of a coward, though. I don't go walking on the ice until some folks are driving their trucks on it. Lakes are building ice' now. At 14:00 it was 33Â°. At 17:00 it was 15Â°. Overnight for the next few nights will be air temps of -10Â° to -15Â°. Wind chills of -30Â° to -40Â°. Rockpile, you want me to auger a hole in the ice for you?


 Been few years, been up there and enjoyed it but nice drive down the road catch mess of fish.

Use to go up to Cloquet, MN all the time. Like I told them give me a Shotgun, Rod and Reel I would be at home. It's on my Bucket List to go up there Bear Hunting.

big rockpile


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

OK. DH and I are on the verge of an argument. Cabin fever arrives early this year... :yuck:

Are rock bass, google eye the same as blue gill? They look the same as what is in the bucket.

Snowfan, the last time we went ice fishing was at a fisheree. Late in the afternoon, we hear a rumble and the ice made more noises than usual. I don't remember if water came up through the hole. Some //!!% idiot decided to bring a diesel cab out on the Oxford Mill Pond. //!!%!! idiot...


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

light rain said:


> OK. DH and I are on the verge of an argument. Cabin fever arrives early this year... :yuck:
> 
> Are rock bass, google eye the same as blue gill? They look the same as what is in the bucket.
> 
> Snowfan, the last time we went ice fishing was at a fisheree. Late in the afternoon, we hear a rumble and the ice made more noises than usual. I don't remember if water came up through the hole. Some //!!% idiot decided to bring a diesel cab out on the Oxford Mill Pond. //!!%!! idiot...


Bluegill are different than rock bass/google eyes but all are in the sunfish family. So are the black bass like largemouth and smallmouth bass.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Rain; I think the proper name for those fish is Green Sunfish. They have a big mouth like a bass, are thicker and heavier built than bluegills. The cross between a bluegill female and a Green Sunfish male makes one heck of a good hybrid to have in your ponds--up to three or four pounds sometimes, big as a dinner plate.

The rarely cross in the wild, but are commonly crossed by hatcheries. They weed out all the bluegill males and introduce only green sunfish males.


----------



## Awnry Abe (Mar 21, 2012)

You are blessed to have that mess, BRP. I am too much of a wimp to fish outside of April-October, ice hole or not. If my digits can't handle the tackle, I'll just fall back to Costco fish.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Awnry Abe said:


> You are blessed to have that mess, BRP. I am too much of a wimp to fish outside of April-October, ice hole or not. If my digits can't handle the tackle, I'll just fall back to Costco fish.


 I have been down there many times and have ice in the Rod Guides. I had my line get hung one time when it was around zero, fell in the river, it was a long, cold walk back to the Pickup.

Had two Men and two Boys die of hypothermia on the river two year ago last night of Gigging Season January 31. They had too small a Boat and turned it over.


big rockpile


----------



## fixitguy (Nov 2, 2010)

I would have been out on the ice today if my plow truck didn't need a clutch put in it.

I have a insulated portable shack, so no cold fingers here, we don't even have coats on most days.
A traveler of Black Berry Brandy, some hot coffee, a bag of cheese curds and beef sticks.......Life is good on the ice


----------



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

Great post and picture Rock. Will get to augering some holes in the ice yet. It's been too busy with hockey.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I've tried eating rock bass but they never tasted anywhere near as good as bluegill or crappie. Their skin is tougher too.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Cabin fever!!!!!! who has time to get cabin fever, squirrel season is open till march here along with rabbits. Coyote hunting just about every day in the early morning and afternoons. Ice isn't near safe enough here to go on it on any water with size but that should end by mid week.
No need to use the x country skis to get around yet the snow is maybe ankle deep in the drifts.
Once we get more snow we can go for a snowmobile ride out to have dinner some place with friends if we get bored hunting. 

Looked in the dictionary under cabin fever. Disease often caught by whiny lazy people who should move to AZ.

 Al


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Ice fishing is the time for many to get out , they don't have a boat or time in the summer , it isn't a burden

and there are no flies or mosquitoes and the beer keeps it's self cold


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

AlleyYooper, I see your point. But it does make me wonder what decade of life you reside in... 

It was minus 14 when I got up this morning and the only outside activities I plan to engage in are hauling wood from the hoop house and animal care. :thumb:

Yeah, I know, whine, whine, whine...


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

We had 10F yesterday at 7:00 am when I took the dog out for her first of the morning walk, wind chill was 20 below. As I came back in the house the power went out.

 Al


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Oh I went down this morning caught several Goggle Eye and one Rainbow. Had problem with Ice on my Guides.

There was 4 people going to float the river today. It's very cold out for around here, suppose to be colder tomorrow.

big rockpile


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

It's cold this morning but when it warms up to zero I'm taking the dogs for a hike.

I would expect our lakes to have a couple of feet of ice by now by the way they've been booming. You can hear the booms for miles.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

fishhead said:


> It's cold this morning but when it warms up to zero I'm taking the dogs for a hike.
> 
> I would expect our lakes to have a couple of feet of ice by now by the way they've been booming. You can hear the booms for miles.


 
I have never been up there when Ice is on, I bet it would be fun.

Around here Ice does enough on our Lakes. I like watching it on the Missouri River.

big rockpile


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

As a kid I drove a car on the ice. Friends dad got a new car, gave to old rusted out ford to his son. He cut the roof off and ran it about every where. We learned to winter drive with that think on several local lakes.
Wonder we didn't run over some ice fisher persons.

pressure cracks on the bay by our deer camp sound like a rifle shoot then a semi running down a wet highway. Some times those pressure cracks are one right after another.

 Al


----------

